# Do You Have a Dash Cam Installed In Your Work Vehicle?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> "Your work vehicle is an important investment – one your business can’t afford to lose. Installing a dash cam can save you thousands of dollars in fines, insurance premiums or court costs as well as your business’s reputation." *The Value of a Dash Cam for Contractors*


Do you have a dash cam installed in your work vehicle?

Is this something you have considered? Why? Why not?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

why?.....why i will need one? :blink:

why not?.....too many thieves around 

idea is not bad at all......I would love 1 but part of the car (incorporated) like reverse camera for example


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 37049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 sitting my office but never got round to using them!
I'm with Keke b great if they were built in!:thumbsup:


----------

